# Range Report



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Went to the range today with my new PPK/S-1. I discovered that it will work fine as long as it is well lubricated. After 3 and approximately 1/2 magazines it failed to go fully into battery. I tapped the rear of the slide with my left hand. The slide closed fully and the round fired. However, the next round also failed to go fully into battery. So I sprayed the gun with the "Rem-lube" and it fired normally for several more rounds. 

Then I lost the capability of firing the gun using the double action trigger. I now can fire the gun single action, but I don't have a double action trigger.

That about does it. I'll call the factory tomorrow and find out what I have to do to ship it back to them so they can make it right. 

I really don't like having to do this, but I have no choice. This is really a BUMMER! :smt076

Has anyone had to return a gun to Walther America or Smith & Wesson? How long do they take to turn one around?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Guess not... Let us know how they treat you K?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a bummer for sure. Keep us posted on how everything goes for you.
Good Luck..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hear the turn around is quick - and if U ask, they should send U a box to ship it in.

Sorry about that. As much as I like Walther, I've never really been interested in the PPK.

But, it is a good gun. Occassionally, every gun brand has some issues on specific guns.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Ppk/s*

When I calmed down a bit and re-examined the gun, I decided not to call the factory just yet. I believe the problem may have been caused by a number of factors that I have under control now. Anyway, as of 9/22 I have fired 600 rds through it.

It is getting better every time I take it to the range. The last 150 rounds were my reloads, including 100 of the 115 gr. cast bullets.

So, for now at least, I don't need to call the factory!


----------

